# Great Stuff in the Grasses



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Of course ideas always come to me too late...

This Christmas season I was spraying Great Stuff on my giant slabs of gingerbread as frosting. Some of the GS got on the grass, and the next day it was dried and stuck to the grass.

That got me thinking, see, I've had trouble keeping GS to lay flat when it's not attached to anything. As it dries it has a tendency to curl. I thought to myself, what would happen if I put a line of GS on the grass and let it dry, then painted it?

I then thought of all the wicked things I could do with that...purple tentacles, black death coming from a tombstone, blood red, toxic green waste oozing from the ground, etc.

So as usual I got myself all excited about doing it, but will have to wait until the upcoming season to do it since it's a permanent display thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spray it on weeds first. That way if it curls on drying, they'll get pulled up and save your having to do that job


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I want them to make trainable great stuff


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I used Great Stuff to get my weapons to stay on the tree. I sprayed it on waited a few minutes than inserted the weapons. It actually worked out pretty good. The only problem is that I'm waiting for a warm day to take off the remaining Great Stuff off the tree.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Sounds like a decent idea - only thing is you'd have to watch your over spray.
:jol:.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol...great stuff as a tree glue? interesting concept.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Don't Do It!*

That stuff is hard to get out of the grass, tree, cement. I accidently got Great Stuff on the driveway a couple years ago and it is still there! I have also tried in the grass and depending on the weather, it pulls out the grass with it! I wouldn't do it. I would try taking plastic wrap and spread Vasaline on it, then spray the Great Stuff on top of that because it will come right off...
~SuperCreep31


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

SuperCreep31 said:


> That stuff is hard to get out of the grass, tree, cement. I accidently got Great Stuff on the driveway a couple years ago and it is still there! I have also tried in the grass and depending on the weather, it pulls out the grass with it! I wouldn't do it. I would try taking plastic wrap and spread Vasaline on it, then spray the Great Stuff on top of that because it will come right off...
> ~SuperCreep31


Last year I sprayed GS on newspaper, planning to trim around the edges. I wanted long straight tentacles, but they all started to curl, almost to a 45 degree angle. I envision the grass holding it in place like I desire. Tearing up the grass is not a big deal, as long as I don't pull up the roots and dirt, it will grow back.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Warrant2000 said:


> it will grow back.


Spoken like a true haunter!
.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL I agree with Warrant.  My daughter is still bugging me about the tree. It has Christmas lights on it with remains of Great Stuff with red spray paint. She said our tree looks like it has mold on it. I told her it gives it character.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I've sprayed GS on newspaper and didn't have a problem with it curling at all. It makes great toadstool caps too.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

I used Great stuff last season to make a Grocer pack of Bloody intestines. Even though the neighbor kids saw me make them, come Halloween everyone asked if they were real.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Gorilla Glue looks a lot like great stuff. Be carefull.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Aquayne said:


> Gorilla Glue looks a lot like great stuff. Be carefull.


Do you mean after it expands? Gorilla glue is a liquid until cured. Great stuff sprays from a can.


----------

